# Good job VW, your 2020 Tiguan color palette sucks. :(



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Ugh:










Congratulations VW, you've become Buick.

Also, dropping White Silver really sucks. That was one of the most interesting colors in VW's lineup.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Agreed, they look terrible, a really dark pewter would have been nice


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not at all surprised to see them ax the habanero orange, even though its my favorite color. But I thought they would at least hang on to the red. 

I'm a big fan of the pyrite silver, though. I actually much prefer it to the white silver.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SE adds cardinal red metallic
But SE-rline restricts choices

SEL- Rline has more choices than SE-Rline

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Also, dropping White Silver really sucks. That was one of the most interesting colors in VW's lineup.


agreed x1000... i tried to get white silver but they were no where to be found in the config i wanted so I went with silk blue again like my golf.


----------



## dbigley (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm happy that I got white-silver when I bought my 2018 SEL-Premium 4-motion. Still love the color! Dropping it for 2020 does suck!


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I am glad I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a 2019 so I could get my orange Tiggy


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Would be nice if the VW Spektrum Program was available for all models. Choice of another 40 colors for a price could be worth it to a lot of folks, not just Golf R buyers. Though apparently implementation of that was a train wreck. Took a bunch of orders then later revealed it was limited to 250 orders.
https://media.vw.com/en-us/releases/1065

But as long as they've got black, I'm good.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

socialD said:


> Would be nice if the VW Spektrum Program was available for all models. Choice of another 40 colors for a price could be worth it to a lot of folks, not just Golf R buyers. Though apparently implementation of that was a train wreck. Took a bunch of orders then later revealed it was limited to 250 orders.
> https://media.vw.com/en-us/releases/1065
> 
> But as long as they've got black, I'm good.


I honestly believe the spektrum program was a ruse to try to see which colors of the 40 were most popularly ordered- potentially for a future model's color pallet (cough cough the tharu). They rarely do things like this without some ulterior motive, and given the data it provided, it makes sense.

There are a quite a few spektrum golf R's on cars.com in a ton of varying colors, as dealers themselves seem to have been able to order them without being a sold order.

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/780333084/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/775800728/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/783419834/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/775087784/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/782506724/overview/









https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/782285267/overview/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I honestly believe the spektrum program was a ruse to try to see which colors of the 40 were most popularly ordered- potentially for a future model's color pallet (cough cough the tharu). They rarely do things like this without some ulterior motive, and given the data it provided, it makes sense.......


It was just the same program available in Europe for years. No ulterior motive.


----------



## konza (Feb 18, 1999)

*And as long as we're griping...*

How about some warm colors for the interior?

With most of the exterior color choices, you're limited to black or grey.

How about a brown- or beige/tan option?

Geez.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, very lame VW.

My orange sel-p rline 4 motion is my favorite color and car I've owned.

On one hand I am sad to see no more habanero orange.

On the other, it makes mine pretty rare.

Look around, the high intensity and the interesting colors are the ones that sell the line.

I have people ask me all the time about my car. The color is VERY polarizing. Most love it but the ones that don't, hate it.

The r lines wear it the best though


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

konza said:


> How about some warm colors for the interior?
> 
> With most of the exterior color choices, you're limited to black or grey.
> 
> ...


The marrakesh brown in the alltrack was my favorite VW interior. Naturally they killed that too...

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dbigley said:


> I'm happy that I got white-silver when I bought my 2018 SEL-Premium 4-motion. Still love the color! Dropping it for 2020 does suck!


It was dropped for 2019 too.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

zimmie2652 said:


> It was dropped for 2019 too.


My 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line is White-Silver


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> My 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line is White-Silver


They discontinued it midway through the model year.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

RedHotFuzz said:


> They discontinued it midway through the model year.


That is disappointing, I love the color and was really hoping they would release the Atlas in the White-Silver.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I’d probably go with Platinum Grey given that choice.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*The tiguan is not alone*

VW is not alone in this limited color pallet thing. Honda was/is guilty of it as well as Subaru and Mazda.

When the Accord coupe was still a thing, if you wanted a 4cyl manual Accord Coupe, you could only get it in black (*one color*). If you wanted a 6cyl manual coupe, you could get it in *4* colors - Black, Red, Silver, or White. If I wanted a Blue Accord Coupe, I had to get it in an automatic (both 4 and 6 cyl cars).

Subaru is guilty of this limited color choice too on their WRX/Sti for years. Other than a few limited special edition colors (usually limited to 250 examples), the WRX/Sti has had the same, and somewhat lame 7 colors - Black, Red, World Rally Blue, Lapis Blue (very dark), Silver, Dark Grey Metallic (DGM), and White. However, just this year, or for 2020, DGM has been replace my another grey - Medium Grey Metallic, a slightly lighter grey that is also available on other models like the Forester.

Mazda is super guilty too. Red and Blue colored cars on a Mazda lot are few and far between, except they really seem to push the upcharge Soul Red Metallic quite a bit, but it is still not as popular as the darker colors.

Darker, bland colors magically lease better. Since selling cars is no longer the priority and leasing them is the preferred way a dealer wants to do business, colors that are better at leasing are the ones that get top billing. Black, grey, silver, and white will always be present in a color pallet on every car, that's just how it is.

Some cars will give two choices of silver and/or grey. I think, at one point, it was either the 3 series or A4 that had THREE different greys to choose from; yes a light, medium and dark grey. But hey, it's a car that is leased often, so it's okay.


For the record, I loath beige, silk, parchment, and white interior colors too (Grey is a close 5th). A prime reason I did not buy a Silk Blue w/beige interior 2019 Alltrack-S 6M back in September - no-go on light interiors.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

gti dreamn said:


> Mazda is super guilty too. Red and Blue colored cars on a Mazda lot are few and far between, except they really seem to push the upcharge Soul Red Metallic quite a bit, but it is still not as popular as the darker colors.


I agree that the dreary color palette is a problem with all manufacturers. But it’s particularly shameful that you can’t buy a FREAKING MIATA (!!!) in a fun color. That’s just pathetic on Mazda’s part. 

At least Dodge/Jeep has some great colors, and Honda and Toyota have some good choices for their sportier cars and some of their SUVs/trucks.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I agree that the dreary color palette is a problem with all manufacturers. But it’s particularly shameful that you can’t buy a FREAKING MIATA (!!!) in a fun color. That’s just pathetic on Mazda’s part.
> 
> At least Dodge/Jeep has some great colors, and Honda and Toyota have some good choices for their sportier cars and some of their SUVs/trucks.



So very true on the Mazda. Shoot, even going to their vehicle page reveals the blandness that awaits. Of the *9* (depending on which page you look at) there are ONLY TWO cars shown in the Soul Red Metallic (MX-5 & CX-30)...TWO fricken cars. The rest are all displayed in a silver....


Our '16 CX-5 is in the aforementioned Soul Red Metallic paint and I hate it. Don't get me wrong, when clean (and waxed) it looks great, especially sparking in the sun; but the paint is soooooo fragile it is ridiculous. chip, chip, chip...I'd gladly take tough German paint that was on my GTI over the Japanese Mazda paint any day


Shoot, on the "select a trim page", only the Grand Touring MX-5 is shown in Red, the other two are shown in a white  

The MX-5 Sport gets 4 colors - Red, White, Silver, and Black. The Club adds a gray (boring). Finally, the Grand Touring adds a blue on top of the Club's 5. So, 4, 5, or 6 colors depending on how much money you want to spend and the cheap ppl get the least amount of colors to choose from. But all the colors are bland and boring and not fun in any way shape or form. 

No wonder why car wrapping is so popular.

I like Jeep's (and other FCA products) philosophy - put fun colors on cars that are supposed to be fun. I love that as you are supposed to have an emotional connection to your car and the color is a BIG part of that. Sure there are ppl who like black, silver, and grey, but there are also pppl who want to say "Look at Me!"


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are going to offer what sells and do away with what doesnt. Its that simple.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

gti dreamn said:


> So very true on the Mazda. Shoot, even going to their vehicle page reveals the blandness that awaits. Of the *9* (depending on which page you look at) there are ONLY TWO cars shown in the Soul Red Metallic (MX-5 & CX-30)...TWO fricken cars. The rest are all displayed in a silver....
> 
> 
> Our '16 CX-5 is in the aforementioned Soul Red Metallic paint and I hate it. Don't get me wrong, when clean (and waxed) it looks great, especially sparking in the sun; but the paint is soooooo fragile it is ridiculous. chip, chip, chip...I'd gladly take tough German paint that was on my GTI over the Japanese Mazda paint any day
> ...


The other Mazdas are shown in machine gray since that is the newer premium tri-coat color of the two (soul red and machine gray). It debuted on the cx9 and has spread across the lineup.


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

Passatsquared said:


> Yeah, very lame VW.
> 
> 
> .....My orange sel-p rline 4 motion is my favorite color and car I've owned.....


I'm with you on this as I have the same.

I'm glad they're doing away with it though as it will make it all that much easier to spot in the parking lot.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

ice4life said:


> The other Mazdas are shown in machine gray since that is the newer premium tri-coat color of the two (soul red and machine gray). It debuted on the cx9 and has spread across the lineup.



I guess I couldn't tell because my monitor brightness was at 15%...but having 7 out of 9 car icons/silhouettes displayed with the same dreary color, no matter how new and how ooo-aaaa the machine grey is, it is flat out un-exciting.

I guess mazda is going for that pressed Hugo Boss suit look, and say hey, we'll moving up to a near luxury status and we have the bland, cold, dreary colors to prove it.


Most of these colors look great clean, but when you see 10 of them a day, they aren't so special.


----------

